# Kettle the MET



## consumer135 (Apr 3, 2009)

Disposing of your old kettle in an environmentally friendly way is difficult. Since the police seem to like kettles so much help them out by sending your old kettle to:

Metropolitan Police Service
New Scotland Yard
Broadway
London
SW1H 0BG 

Pass the idea on to anyone you know who has an old kettle they want to get rid of or who wants to protest against police tactics. A few thousand kettles should restrict their mobility somewhat.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 3, 2009)

lol, nice one


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 3, 2009)

.......


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Apr 3, 2009)

i really like this idea... 

well they do need em to go with the donuts!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 3, 2009)

Although I suppose people who might baulk at the cost of postage could always send pictures, like the Bush/shoe protest, not everyone sent actual shoes, some posted or faxed pictures.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 3, 2009)

shame we took our old one to the tip


----------



## consumer135 (Apr 3, 2009)

If anyone wants to start a Facebook group or chain email then that would really get it going. Would do myself but I'm away from keyboard as of 10 minutes time.


----------



## xes (Apr 3, 2009)

circulated


----------



## scumbalina (Apr 3, 2009)

We could send the cords to the National Front....


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 3, 2009)

Very funny.

Sadly we've just got rid of our old kettle.  I may send a pic, though.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 3, 2009)

Just printing some Kettle Pictures out now, to be sent in an oversized envelope with no stamps.  They will have to pay to see whats inside eh?!


  Never have i needed the toilet as bad as i did on Wednesday!


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2009)

Tossed on FB, genius!


----------



## baldrick (Apr 3, 2009)

Joined


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2009)

Is the idea anywhere public access so it can be tweeted?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=82210837463&ref=nf


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 3, 2009)

joined


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2009)

Kanda said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=82210837463&ref=nf



Nice one.  Done.


----------



## paolo (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it


----------



## rollinder (Apr 4, 2009)

joined *damn you for giving me a reason for actually using facebook*
now what's the cheapest way of posting a kettle?


----------



## nick h. (Apr 4, 2009)

Brilliant! If you want to personalise your kettle, address it to Commander Bob Broadhurst, public order guru. He was the one giving kettling orders the other day.


----------



## the button (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of packages containing metal objects turning up in the OB's mailroom with handwritten addresses & no return address. Can't see this creating any disruption.


----------



## albionism (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Apr 4, 2009)

Will post the two old kettles I got to that address in the OP... 

..
..
 Just not sure why...... ??

No return address obviously.......


----------



## rollinder (Apr 4, 2009)

albionism said:


> how do i join? can't see anywhere marked "join" ?


 
you need to be registered/logged in to facebook, the click the "join this group" text under the photo of a kettle.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 4, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> Just not sure why...... ??



srsly?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Joined!


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2009)

Joined as well, and sent some invites to people on my friends list.

I don't have an old kettle though.


----------



## maomao (Apr 4, 2009)

2 broken kettles at work.  

Will post both on Monday.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2009)

I do seem to have missed the point of posting kettles to the police.

Apart from breaking the back of the postman delivering them, why would you want to post a kettle to the police? What's it all about (Alfie)?


----------



## lobster (Apr 5, 2009)

dessiato said:


> I do seem to have missed the point of posting kettles to the police.
> 
> Apart from breaking the back of the postman delivering them, why would you want to post a kettle to the police? What's it all about (Alfie)?



The police practise of keeping people locked into a corner for hours without letting them even go to the toilet is known as kettling .

This article explains it.


----------



## maomao (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be nice if it resulted in thousands of kettles being sent as they'd probably have to get the bomb squad to open them all very very carefully.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2009)

lobster said:


> The police practise of keeping people locked into a corner for hours without letting them even go to the toilet is known as kettling .
> 
> This article explains it.



Thanks for that link, the picture at the head of the article is awful. I cannot imagine how there is any justification for the actions of the police. 

Even though Portugal is a former right wing dictatorship this type of action would not be considered acceptable at any level. Indeed, talking to students, all of whom are too young to have first hand knowledge of the dictatorhip, but all of whom have parents and grandparents who do remember it well, I am often surprised by how discusted they are that the UK allows such violence by the police. They are also shocked by the lack of civil liberties and freedoms in the UK, regularly saying that they thought Portugal was bad, but can see that the UK is in many ways worse.

I wonder how much it will cost to post a kettle to the UK?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 5, 2009)

dessiato said:


> .
> 
> I wonder how much it will cost to post a kettle to the UK?


Send a photo instead ?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> Send a photo instead ?



I'll do that, and I'll look for an old kettle too!

I used to think UK was free, but am convinced that it is not.


----------



## albionism (Apr 5, 2009)

Want to send one from down under, but i have to produce ID 
and add my name and address to parcels when i send anything to the UK


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2009)

albionism said:


> Want to send one from down under, but i have to produce ID
> and add my name and address to parcels when i send anything to the UK



I'm sending a picture, could you do the same?


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 5, 2009)

maomao said:


> Would be nice if it resulted in thousands of kettles being sent as they'd probably have to get the bomb squad to open them all very very carefully.



Very good point, but I haven’t got an old kettle to send them. 

Oh, hang on a minute, I’ve got an old knackered toaster – I think I’ll send that with a covering letter explaining that although I understand they like kettles I am currently right out of kettles, so here’s a toaster instead and I hope they like toasting as much as kettleing.   

I think I'll see if I can get away with a slight address change too:

Metropolitan Police Service
*FREEPOST*
New Scotland Yard
Broadway
London
SW1H 0BG


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2009)

scumbalina said:


> We could send the cords to the National Front....



That's really considerate of you. I'm getting all choked up...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Feel free to include unwanted alarm clocks in the package. Ticking ones


Or dye bars of marzipan muddy grey-green and send them.


----------



## maomao (Apr 5, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or dye bars of marzipan muddy grey-green and send them.



Edited in case the mentally disabled or terminally humourless should actually try this at home.


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2009)

Er... folks.... I wonder on the wisdom of posting these kinds of 'jokes' on the site.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

maomao said:


> Sellotaped to an old mobile phone.



Which can be immediately traced back to the person who sent it or worse, someone who didn't send it.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Feel free to include unwanted alarm clocks in the package. Ticking ones



Which would bring discredit to the Kettle the MET protest, because it's about protesting the kettling, not about scaring the postie or the police into thinking bombs are being sent through the post. 

Whose side are you on?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Which would bring discredit to the Kettle the MET protest, because it's about protesting the kettling, not about scaring the postie or the police into thinking bombs are being sent through the post.
> 
> Whose side are you on?



Anyone who took me seriously and did so would be a fucking idiot.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Anyone who took me seriously and did so would be a fucking idiot.



Are you saying that you won't bear any responsibility?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Are you saying that you won't bear any responsibility?



of course I wouldn't. If I make a flippant post and someone else takes me at face value and does as I suggested, then it's not my fault is it? I cannot be responsible for other peoples stupidity. Just my own.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> [flippancy deleted unless thick pig filth don't understand shit and that]



According to the film Fight Club modern bombs don't tick, they vibrate. Why not send the pigs a big fuck off dildo and tell them where to shove it?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's how other people & organisations would "spin" what's essentially a humorous protest into something a lot less so..


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2009)

consumer135 said:


> Disposing of your old kettle in an environmentally friendly way is difficult. Since the police seem to like kettles so much help them out by sending your old kettle to:
> 
> Metropolitan Police Service
> New Scotland Yard
> ...



Wow! Oh do fuck off.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

So an idiotic suggestion you made in public, which if acted on by idiots could in ruin the message of the KETTLE THE MET Direct Action, has nothing to do with you, despite it being your 'flippant' suggestion? 
If you wanted to ruin the this Direct Action, then that would be one way to do it.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> Unfortunately, it's how other people & organisations would "spin" what's essentially a humorous protest into something a lot less so..



Yes, and I can't believe DotCommunist didn't think about the consequences before he posted his ruinous suggestion.


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 5, 2009)

The pre-digital clock activated bomb times of the 1970s have called to say that even they know that ‘ticking clocks’ are not used in bombs nowadays.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 5, 2009)

So, vibrators it is then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Yes, and I can't believe DotCommunist didn't think about the consequences before he posted his ruinous suggestion.



Well I can't see the issue myself-it's fairly obvious that I was being flippant. I'll edit, just in case.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> So, vibrators it is then?



No. Just send a picture of a Kettle or if you can afford the post then send an old kettle to the Met. 

Else maybe you could set up a different protest calling for people to link sexual pleasure to violence in your fantastically thought-out call to send 'Vibrators to the Met'


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well I can't see the issue myself-it's fairly obvious that I was being flippant. I'll edit, just in case.



I love you again! 
It felt bad hating you, cos normally you're alright


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 5, 2009)

Has tangy just had a quadruple humor bypass or something? Or is he always such a laugh?


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> So an idiotic suggestion you made in public, which if acted on by idiots could in ruin the message of the KETTLE THE MET Direct Action, has nothing to do with you, despite it being your 'flippant' suggestion?
> If you wanted to ruin the this Direct Action, then that would be one way to do it.



Its not a Direct Action though is it?

Its a fun, piss takey piece of propaganda / irritant to the cops / in-joke.

You're right the bomb jokes are perhaps unfunny, and would dilute the pun of the piece.

But Direct Action or even serious political point? Nah. 

Anyhoo...


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

Direct Action can be anything from public performance (situationism) to occupying a factory.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Direct Action can be anything from public performance (situationism) to occupying a factory.



no it cant, stuntism is not direct action


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

Public performance is often a part of Direct Action. Sometimes the performance itself is the part of DA. 
Therefore, yes, performance can be thought of as DA, dependent on context. It's possibly the only acceptable form of vanguardism too.


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Direct Action can be anything from public performance (situationism) to occupying a factory.



Hmm.

I've nothing against "creating situations" (as an aside the SI were against the notion that their ideas could be described as Situationism...but thats by the by). Performance, happenings, stunts etc. all have a very important role to play. But I'd disagree that you could call them "Direct Action". Direct Action is surely about physically achieving a specific (and usually limited) goal through a specific action or series of actions (examples roads protests, warplane decomissioning, tax non-payment, etc.) Factory occuptions? Well it very much depends what the aims of the occupation are, no? and whether the occupation initself will directly achieve (or attempt to) this goal.

I'm being semantic, but I think its important that a) we retain the accuracy of the meanings of terms we use lest they become jargon, and b) we don't fall into the trap of having a heirachy of tactics (not that I'm accusing you of doing either).

Anyway, I'm being picky I know, and I don't want to derail the thread any further. 

Good luck with the kettling!


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

direct action is an act which has a defined goal, ie lying in front of a bull dozer, occupying a building to stop it being demolished, giving away medical cannabis - all those things are direct action, its acting directly to prevent something from happening/cause something to happen

stuntism is just stuntism, nowt wrong with a bit of it but its not direct action


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

smokedout said:


> direct action is an act which has a defined goal, ie lying in front of a bull dozer, occupying a building to stop it being demolished, giving away medical cannabis - all those things are direct action, its acting directly to prevent something from happening/cause something to happen
> 
> stuntism is just stuntism, nowt wrong with a bit of it but its not direct action



Public performance in DA has the defined goal of increasing awareness of the DA issue. Therefore, it's both DA in itself and an integral part of DA.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

raising awareness is not a defined and measurable outcome


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2009)

At this rate someone will suggest that Fitwatch is effective............


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> At this rate someone will suggest that Fitwatch is effective............



fitwatch is direct action though


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2009)

Semantics.  That's the first thing we need to get right if we're to avert global catastrophe.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade but I think that sending lots of mail of any kind to the Met will just make a lot of work for some poor civilian office workers in the post room.


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2009)

smokedout said:


> fitwatch is direct action though




No it isn't. It's ego masturbation. If the original idea was to challenge the operational effectiveness of the Met FIT then it should (and could) have been far more effective than has been the case thus far.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> No it isn't. It's ego masturbation. If the original idea was to challenge the operational effectiveness of the Met FIT then it should (and could) have been far more effective than has been the case thus far.



holding a banner in front of a camera to stop a copper taking a photograph is direct action


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 5, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Public performance in DA has the defined goal of increasing awareness of the DA issue. Therefore, it's both DA in itself and an integral part of DA.



it's only direct action if the intention is to bury the met in kettles so they can't move... in which case I'd agree it was both a situationist style stunt, and direct action (as well as being fucking funny).


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a kettle that's on it's last, erm, legs. I shall send it.


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2009)

smokedout said:


> holding a banner in front of a camera to stop a copper taking a photograph is direct action



And that is effective? That stops the process from occurring over and over again? No. Stop developing a fetish over the process and consider the effectiveness of the action.Think outside the box. 

Tactical and strategic review required, no?


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> And that is effective? That stops the process from occurring over and over again? No. Stop developing a fetish over the process and consider the effectiveness of the action.Think outside the box.



i dont want to get into a row over fitwatch, personally i think theres more could be done, but theyve made a good start and if you have ideas then why not get involved

i was merely pointing out what is and isnt direct action


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2009)

UOTE=smokedout;8964580]i dont want to get into a row over fitwatch, personally i think theres more could be done, but theyve made a good start and if you have ideas then why not get involved

i was merely pointing out what is and isnt direct action[/QUOTE]

Direct action is a process. If the process doesn't work then review and consider alternative strategies. Presumably there is an objective, which direct action is intended to achieve? Is there an intended result? If that result isn't achieved then reconsider the process and the individuals involved in facilitating the process.

Wake up for fucks sake.


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

stupid kid said:


> I have a kettle that's on it's last, erm, legs. I shall send it.



"Yes, Marjorie?"
"It's _another _Kettle, Sir"
"What kind?"
"A 20th century electric kettle, with it's plug cut off, probably _unsafe to use_, Sir"
"And what do you suppose that means, Marjorie?"
"I suppose that's what the sender thinks of the kettle tactic, Sir"


----------



## smokedout (Apr 5, 2009)

Fictionist;8964592]UOTE=smokedout said:


> i dont want to get into a row over fitwatch, personally i think theres more could be done, but theyve made a good start and if you have ideas then why not get involved
> 
> i was merely pointing out what is and isnt direct action



Direct action is a process. If the process doesn't work then review and consider alternative strategies. Presumably there is an objective, which direct action is intended to achieve? Is there an intended result? If that result isn't achieved then reconsider the process and the individuals involved in facilitating the process.

Wake up for fucks sake.

 [/QUOTE]

why are you getting so angry with me, ive nothing to do with fitwatch

but like i said, if you have ideas im sure theyd welcome your involvement - or you could carry on just ranting at unconnected people on the internet if you prefer


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yes, Marjorie?"
"It's _another _Kettle, Sir"
_"Another?"_
"They've written "cunts" on it too sir"
"And what do you suppose that means, Marjorie?"
"I suppose the sender thinks we're cunts, Sir"
"Cunts, Marjorie?"
"Cunts, Sir."


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 5, 2009)

(((Marjorie)))


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yes, Marjorie?"
"It's _another_ Kettle, Sir"
"What kind is it this time?"
"An _early 19th century copper_ one, Sir"
"And what do you suppose that means, Marjorie?"
"I suppose the sender thinks we're not quite as _modern_ a police force as we claim to be, Sir"


----------



## tangentlama (Apr 5, 2009)

Early 19th century "modern policing" 
http://www.chartists.net/Policing-the-Chartists.htm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/victorians/chartist_01.shtml


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 6, 2009)

tangentlama said:


> Public performance in DA has the defined goal of increasing awareness of the DA issue. Therefore, it's both DA in itself and an integral part of DA.


By this definition, literally anything that happens anywhere at any time is direct action.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, Jesus, can't we just enjoy the joke without having to discuss whether or not it owes anything to Situationism?


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, Jesus, can't we just enjoy the joke without having to discuss whether or not it owes anything to Situationism?


We discuss what the joke owes to situationism in order to obscure what situationism owes to the joke.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2009)

In Bloom said:


> We discuss what the joke owes to situationism in order to obscure what situationism owes to the joke.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> Semantics.  That's the first thing we need to get right if we're to avert global catastrophe.



proably.

think on the terms and the meanings in todays society of fat free (contains lots of sugar) freash frozen (oxymoron) econmoic downturn (resession) resession (depression) collateral damage (murdering innocents) carbon ofsetting ( you still polute and damage as before so make no significant cahnge to your own polution but someone else who hasn't created polution sold you some of their theroetical polution (which is incredably non enviromentally damaging by way of not existing) to you to boost their profits) etc.

a semantic revolution would be a way to reclaim the language which after all defines our society into a codafied structure from the current double think sound bite in effectual situation we find ourselves in now.

until we learn to use the lanague more effectively and stop it businesses will still talk of effency as being sharing the same size pie with fewer people and the fattest at the feast will get the biggest slices.  which in turn has lead us to the global catastrophe we find ourselves in.


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> until we learn to use the lanague more effectively



That made me chuckle coming from you. 

And yes, I know you're dyslexic and you'll take offense at that but I've seen posts that you spellchecked and made sense.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

maomao said:


> That made me chuckle coming from you.
> 
> And yes, I know you're dyslexic and you'll take offense at that but I've seen posts that you spellchecked and made sense.



beleive me the irony isn't lost although clear use of language would only help those with my condition too so it's gains all round.


----------



## xes (Apr 6, 2009)

we need some anti kettling songs

I just maded this one up.

let us march let us march under sunny skies above
don't kettle us in
Let us protest in the wide open city that we love
Don't kettle us in!


----------



## Corax (Apr 6, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> proably.
> 
> think on the terms and the meanings in todays society of fat free (contains lots of sugar) freash frozen (oxymoron) econmoic downturn (resession) resession (depression) collateral damage (murdering innocents) carbon ofsetting ( you still polute and damage as before so make no significant cahnge to your own polution but someone else who hasn't created polution sold you some of their theroetical polution (which is incredably non enviromentally damaging by way of not existing) to you to boost their profits) etc.
> 
> ...



You know what?  You have a point.

I'm not sure it should be our TOP priority right now (!), but you definitely have a point.


----------



## peacepete (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm definitely up for this, but shouldn't we be targeting the City of London police as opposed to the Met. I thought the whole G20 demonstrations fell under their jurisdiction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2009)

peacepete said:


> shouldn't we be targeting the City of London police as opposed to the Met.


I'm ignorant as to the difference.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> According to the film Fight Club modern bombs don't tick, they vibrate. Why not send the pigs a big fuck off dildo and tell them where to shove it?


i have a spare 



tangentlama said:


> "Yes, Marjorie?"
> "It's _another _Kettle, Sir"
> "What kind?"
> "A 20th century electric kettle, with it's plug cut off, probably _unsafe to use_, Sir"
> ...





Corax said:


> "Yes, Marjorie?"
> "It's _another _Kettle, Sir"
> _"Another?"_
> "They've written "cunts" on it too sir"
> ...





tangentlama said:


> "Yes, Marjorie?"
> "It's _another_ Kettle, Sir"
> "What kind is it this time?"
> "An _early 19th century copper_ one, Sir"
> ...



i have been CRYING with laughter at those bits of this thread 



xes said:


> we need some anti kettling songs
> 
> I just maded this one up.
> 
> ...



and i have been practicing singing that... 

excellent idea.


----------



## Spion (Apr 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm ignorant as to the difference.


the two are a separate force, like Lothian and Borders are different from the Northern Constabulary


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2009)

Spion said:


> the two are a separate force, like Lothian and Borders are different from the Northern Constabulary


But those are two different areas, with Central, Fife, Tayside, and Grampian in between, no less.


----------



## ethel (Apr 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> But those are two different areas, with Central, Fife, Tayside, and Grampian in between, no less.




and the city of london police cover the square mile and the met cover the rest.

anyway there were police from both forces (and other forces too, i think) at the demonstration.

who was in charge of the policing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> and the city of london police cover the square mile and the met cover the rest.


Ah, I see.  

That seems odd, but presumably an historical anomaly?


----------



## winjer (Apr 6, 2009)

peacepete said:


> I'm definitely up for this, but shouldn't we be targeting the City of London police as opposed to the Met. I thought the whole G20 demonstrations fell under their jurisdiction.


They agreed a joint command structure after the City was too territorial over J18, the Met is in charge, the operation was run by Commander Bob Broadhurst.


----------



## winjer (Apr 6, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> That seems odd, but presumably an historical anomaly?


Yes, they're also the lead force on fraud. There is _absolutely _no connection between these facts.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 6, 2009)

The Met, City and the British Transport police were all present at the kettle. (one of the BTP had a Heddlu (welsh for police) hi-vis on?!?)


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Apr 6, 2009)

claphamboy said:


> although I understand they like kettles I am currently right out of kettles, so here’s a toaster instead and I hope they like toasting as much as kettleing.
> 
> I think I'll see if I can get away with a slight address change too:
> 
> ...



  You made me laugh out loudly with that post, cheered me right up after a stressful day at work. 

Its a bit of fun really whilst making a serious point. The MET had their riotous fun on april fools day, this is a good peaceful way to show our displeasure at the over enthusiastic tactics that they imply. 

edit to add: just to bump to the top also


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

Corax said:


> You know what?  You have a point.
> 
> I'm not sure it should be our TOP priority right now (!), but you definitely have a point.


it's a bit like the old should the revolution include womens rights as a top level priority from inception or after the revolution most current thinking says after the revolution but for both the semantic and feminism issues have to be central principals from the get go in order that that process isn't ineffectual or goes off with ideals which are contray to those of all invested elements or asepcts which you'd like to achive within the revolution... 

can't be done afterwards you might be relying on some piece of double think to impalment an idea or change... and that doesn't lead to a better society,
I respectfully suggest that actually Codafiying our language before a revolution so that it's clear from the offset as to our terminology and descriptors is probably one of the highest priorities of any such action.

however, granted it's accepted that this doens't pull us entirely out of the shit fest we are currently in without associated and surrounding actions which change the status quo...


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 6, 2009)

winjer said:


> They agreed a joint command structure after the City was too territorial over J18, the Met is in charge, the operation was run by Commander Bob Broadhurst.



Wasn't he in charge for the Olympic Torch Fiasco?


----------



## Corax (Apr 6, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's a bit like the old should the revolution include womens rights as a top level priority from inception or after the revolution most current thinking says after the revolution but for both the semantic and feminism issues have to be central principals from the get go in order that that process isn't ineffectual or goes off with ideals which are contray to those of all invested elements or asepcts which you'd like to achive within the revolution...
> 
> can't be done afterwards you might be relying on some piece of double think to impalment an idea or change... and that doesn't lead to a better society,
> I respectfully suggest that actually Codafiying our language before a revolution so that it's clear from the offset as to our terminology and descriptors is probably one of the highest priorities of any such action.
> ...



I see what you mean, and on a broader scale agree.  It alarms me though, when petty divisions occur.  The left's greatest enemy is often the left, thus these petty divisions set off split alarms in my head.

In general though, you're right.  The foundations must be strong, and our ability to communicate accurately with each other is therefore paramount.  I should know better really; I know how powerful language can be, and how it can be used and abused.  The media's successful oviseration of the public is testament to that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> That seems odd, but presumably an historical anomaly?



No, it's not an anomaly, it's a function of the City of London being a separate entity to London the city, with it's own corporation and governance. IIRC their charter states that they have the right to their own police force, bound by UK law.
The City of London police is also probably still the greatest bastion of Freemasonry this side of the channel. More lodges per square mile than even Scottish cities have.


----------



## winjer (Apr 7, 2009)

shaman75 said:


> Wasn't he in charge for the Olympic Torch Fiasco?


Yes. He's Commander for Public Order Branch.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2009)

claphamboy said:


> I think I'll see if I can get away with a slight address change too:
> 
> Metropolitan Police Service
> *FREEPOST*
> ...



How about another slight change to:
Metropolitan Police Service,
*FREEPOST 3-21-14-20-19*,
New Scotland Yard,
Broadway,
London,
SW1H 0BG.

In case you're wondering, the (made-up) FREEPOST licence number is standard alpha-numeric code.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2009)

winjer said:


> Yes. He's Commander for Public Order Branch.



I'm told (by a not-very-reliable source at the Home Office) that he's known as "chocolate teapot", he's so good at his job.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, it's not an anomaly, it's a function of the City of London being a separate entity to London the city, with it's own corporation and governance. IIRC their charter states that they have the right to their own police force, bound by UK law.


With respect, I'd say that what you describe was, by definition, an example of an historical anomaly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> With respect, I'd say that what you describe was, by definition, an example of an historical anomaly.



Well, if you want to put it like that....


----------



## smokedout (Apr 7, 2009)

winjer said:


> They agreed a joint command structure after the City was too territorial over J18, the Met is in charge, the operation was run by Commander Bob Broadhurst.



the TSG were being openly contempuous of poor old city plod at one point

whilst the tsg were changing the boe contingent over london bridge, city plod were chasing teenagers round back streets with dogs and generally being run ragged by a bunch of jeering kids


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone actually sent a kettle yet?

Or is this a good/funny protest that has fallen flat on its face?

Only I’ve not been near a Post Office the last few days, but I have my old toaster in a box ready to go, I am thinking of sticking a bottle of tomato sauce in with it, extending the covering letter to read:

*I understand you like kettles, but I am currently right out of kettles, so here’s a toaster instead and I hope you like toasting as much as kettleing. 

I also understand some of your officers like blood too, which being a Jehovah Witness I can’t help you with, but I enclose some tomato sauce instead in the hope that this could reduce their lust for blood and maybe save a life.*



ViolentPanda said:


> How about another slight change to:
> Metropolitan Police Service,
> *FREEPOST 3-21-14-20-19*,
> New Scotland Yard,
> ...



Good idea batman.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 8, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> and the city of london police cover the square mile and the met cover the rest.
> 
> anyway there were police from both forces (and *other forces too*, i think) at the demonstration.
> 
> who was in charge of the policing?



yep, i saw plod from Hampshire and Sussex too


----------



## winjer (Apr 8, 2009)

smokedout said:


> whilst the tsg were changing the boe contingent over london bridge, city plod were chasing teenagers round back streets with dogs and generally being run ragged by a bunch of jeering kids


They have their own City TSG now, they were the ones with tasers out at Thursday's raids.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2009)

claphamboy said:


> Has anyone actually sent a kettle yet?


I have sent three missives, each with pictures of kettles.  (As I had no old kettle to send).


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2009)

How about including a suggestion for them of....

"Make tea, not war on your fucking taxpayers you low life scum suckers"

Or is that not catchy enough?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm taking a Kettle along to the next march for sure. An old stove-top one I think. And a wooden spoon to bash it with. Kind of like the Argentinians and their saucepans.


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm taking a Kettle along to the next march for sure. An old stove-top one I think. And a wooden spoon to bash it with. Kind of like the Argentinians and their saucepans.



whilst singing 
"let me march let me march under sunny skies above, don't kettle me in.
 Let me protest in this democratic country that I love, don't kettle me in.
 When I'm walking on by like a summer breeze, don't beat me up with your batons please, we're peaceful people and we're on our knees, don't kettle us in"


----------

